# Mustang Rooster- A never ending journey, the farm



## mustangrooster (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello all 


Im mustangrooster. Im from Northern Australia, you know, down under? The salties, the snakes, and everything? You cant really miss it........you know the song 'Down Under'? Might be worth a listen. 


My family and I own over 50 acres, we are surrounded by 2 major stations, and we have thousands of acres surrounding us.


Basically, we are in the middle of nowhere.


I love a lot of things, but at the end of the day, animals are always my number one. My remedy. Sometimes the only thing that makes me roll out of bed- feeling guilty that all my animals are awaiting me and im late........those looks that chickens give you when your late to feed them.........

 Life has been hard on me lately, like a big huge mountain that seems hard to overcome….doing everything in its power to push me down, to not succeed. On occasions, I find myself crying, because everything I need to do, have to do, and want to do, is just so much to carry. But I make an effort to get back up, push my worry’s aside, and keep pressing forward.


We (By that, I mean mainly me) have a lot of animals. I started out with 6 chickens. Broody hens pushed that up to about 9 chickens. And I’ve only really brought about 4 breeding pairs. When I got the incubator, 14-20 chickens quickly arose to around 70…ooops! Nothing to see here! 


We own 3 dogs, my dog, shes always there for me, as I was for her when she came to me as a sickly 4 week old puppy. As are all the other dogs, but Heidi and me share a very deep bond.


Other animals include, ducks, turkeys, quails, a wallaby (2 died due to a seizure) a roaming buffalo that scares the living daylight outta me, roaming cattle, a budgie (one flew away, escaped through the holes that the Quails dug……) a cockatiel, a cat, a snake, 4 horses-----that’s all that has survived last year---it was hectic.

(I feel like im missing an animal..)


Rescuing and taking in injured wildlife is nothing new to me either.


I hope to add some breeding rabbits, and get 2 more little goats this year. (Our last goat died a couple of weeks, maybe 2, into the New Year) Keeping the goats before was also hectic! We didn’t have a good pen, they bleet all the time, but I want to have another shot at being a goat momma, if everyone else in the family agrees! It would be nice to have some rabbits again, after our one was killed. Adding some of our own poddy calfs would be nice, too. And maybe even some meat pigs.


I am hoping to plant a full on veggie and fruit garden now, its been a plan for a while, just never got around to it.


I do photography a lot, of the animals, and of nature. I could sit for hours just getting that right shot.


Long story short, our ranch/farm whatever you may call it, is crazy. Theres always something new happening, sleeping in? No way, the latest I sleep in would be to……..to….heck I don’t even know. Whilst it might be challenging at times, I love it, it is home, and I wouldn’t trade it for the world.


I have a lot of things planned this year, to improve, and better yet, succeed! Nothing’s going to drag me down, I hope. I hope I can share this never ending journey with you all.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome from Indiana!
What does one do with wallabies or kangaroos that they raise? Are they eaten? Seems like they would eat a lot to raise without having some kind of purpose.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## NH homesteader (Apr 25, 2017)

Looking forward to hearing more about your farm! Sounds like a LOT of work!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry about the hard times... Hope things are better going forward. Chicken (animal) math is a REAL thing! Gotta always keep a close handle on that for sure!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 25, 2017)

That would certainly qualify as a very Busy day here. You do more in a day than we do in a Month or 2. I used to have 3 snakes as pets....ball python, western hognose, and a Sinaloan milksnake....what kind ya got there?

There are certainly some really bad fellas there, too...not to mention spiders. Sure hope ya hang-in-there and take it a day at a time....let tomorrow take care of itself, because it is always today....tomorrow never comes.
Glad ya like to take pics, cause we certainly would love to see what ya would like to Share....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2017)

The farm life can be hard, but it is so worth it. Can't wait to hear more and see more pictures!


----------



## mustangrooster (Apr 26, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Welcome from Indiana!
> What does one do with wallabies or kangaroos that they raise? Are they eaten? Seems like they would eat a lot to raise without having some kind of purpose.
> Thanks, Dave



Thankyou. 

Oooohhh......no no no. They aren't eaten. Heck, i wouldn't even think about think about eating them, though im sure people in some parts of the world would. We rescue them from their mothers who have died, mainly to the cause of being hit by cars. Theres thousands that always need rescuing-pretty sad.

I have raised a wallaby who turned blind due to the milk formula she was being fed, so shes mine forever.......here she is:


 - This was taken sometime last year, before the photo, she was on deaths door. Somehow she got into the chick crumbles, and she almost died, it was like she did die, but then she sparked back to life.

 

As for the food factor, yes they do eat a lot. Mainly grass, but they like things like Chaff and so. Since the horses get Chaff, its not much of a problem, and they love fruit scraps.



Baymule said:


> The farm life can be hard, but it is so worth it. Can't wait to hear more and see more pictures!



And i cant wait to start sharing everything with y'all 





NH homesteader said:


> Looking forward to hearing more about your farm! Sounds like a LOT of work!



Glad your in on it! Yes, it sure is alot of work....


Latestarter said:


> Sorry about the hard times... Hope things are better going forward. Chicken (animal) math is a REAL thing! Gotta always keep a close handle on that for sure!



Thanks  Chicken, and animal math is a dangerous, dangerous thing..........no going back one even the slightest sign of it emerges.....



CntryBoy777 said:


> That would certainly qualify as a very Busy day here. You do more in a day than we do in a Month or 2. I used to have 3 snakes as pets....ball python, western hognose, and a Sinaloan milksnake....what kind ya got there?
> 
> 
> There are certainly some really bad fellas there, too...not to mention spiders. Sure hope ya hang-in-there and take it a day at a time....let tomorrow take care of itself, because it is always today....tomorrow never comes.
> Glad ya like to take pics, cause we certainly would love to see what ya would like to Share....



Really? Wow, makes me realize i dont just make things up when i say i have so much to do! Your snakes sound very interesting! Ahh........i dont know much about snake breeds, apart from the snake we have is a Carpet python. Though, we have had snakes from an Olive python all the way up to a kingbrown in the house, so does that count as a pet?

Oh yes, spiders.....more than once I've shaken something outside, or moved something, i either have big eyes of a spider with big fangs staring up at me, or, a big centipede...either one. Thank you for that little piece of motivation...... 

And, i will make sure to post regular pics here...


----------



## mustangrooster (Apr 26, 2017)

I managed to put this Quail pen together. It might not seem that great, but it works for 2 Quails, and i had some old tires lying around.......

 

And* just *as i have taking a break from setting in the incubator, the duck decides to put the gas pedal on and sit on her eggs. Gah! Too many feathery babies running around................

 

Things have been interesting here. I mean in the term of animals. 2 days ago, as i was cantering back from a ride, i see this Emu like thing duck into the bushes into one of the horse paddocks where my horse was watching me! It was crazy.  Not only that, I've been hearing this really new weird sound. Almost like a reverse car horn, but more animal like..........not to mention hearing dogs barking in the distance. Makes me wonder........ 

Im trying to figure out what plants to plant at this time of season. We have a lot of good fruit plants, like heaps of Paw Paw trees, so im thinking something like a Tomato plant. Do any of you have Tomato plants?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 26, 2017)

This is our Spring heading towards Summer, so there are many with tomatoes in the ground and some have little tomatoes forming on them.... ..my wife told me yesterday that there are 5-6 of these on different plants. Things are just getting started like beans, peas, watermelons, and such. I was thinking that ya would be heading into Fall and Winter time down there.
Could those dogs ya heard be dingos?


----------

